# Searching for crew members: SS Clan Alpine (Chittagong 1960)



## bmcorr (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear all, I am writing a book about the ship breaking industry in Bangladesh. The story of the SS Clan Alpine, a merhcant ship washed inland by a tropical cyclone during a stop over in the Bengali port of Chittagong in 1960 is the starting point of Bangladesh's ship breaking industry. Even though I have a good deal of second hand info regarding the Clan Alpine's final days I would very much like to be able to talk to a memeber of its crew so I can include a first hand account of events. As such I wonder if anybody out there would be able to put me in touch with one of the ships crew members (listed below)

Master F.Harris
Chief Officer R.J. Bews
2nd Officer A.Logan
3rd Officer P.MacArthur
Cadets A.C.M.Crichton
D.G.C.Funnell
Radio Officer J.Paterson
Carpenter D.Varley
Purser J.Prince
Chief Engineer C.Ross
2nd Engineer A.S.Lawson
3rd Engineer J.S.Morris
4th Engineer J.Driscoll
Jnr Engineer R.J.Flint

Many thanks for any assistance !!!!.

Regards

Brendan Corr.


----------



## Geoffrey Morris (Jun 5, 2012)

I came across this query because I've long been trying to get in touch with A C M Crichton, who is mentioned here as a cadet on the SS Clan Alpine. We were at prep school (he lived in London), but when he went on to the Royal Nautical College, Pangbourne, and later joined the Clan Line, I lost touch; and I've failed to get anywhere by writing to the Clan Line and Pangbourne College. Maybe Alastair is no longer alive, as he'd be about my age (70). I'm intrigued by the story of the Clan Alpine, and would love to know more.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Years ago I vividly remember, whilst piloting a Clan liner, listening to a first hand account of the stranding of the Clan Alpine-I never knew his name; I wonder if it was ex.cadet Crichton!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Geoffrey *and a warm welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

*Clan Alpine...the Ship in a Paddy Field.*

There was an 11-page feature with several photos in 'SEA BREEZES(Volume 72.Number 626 of February 1998.Written by Capt.Andy Logan-who was then 2nd Mate on the 'Alpine at the time.

I picked mine up on E-Bay for a pound or two including p+ p last year.They are often to be found.

W.B.H.


----------



## radford (Jan 11, 2013)

*Clan Alpine-Chittagong*

Hello Brendan
Not sure if you still require information on this for your book about the ship breaking industry in Bangladesh but my father, John Radford, was a Covenanted Assistant with James Finlay's (Clan Line Agents) in Chittagong at the time of the incident and for a number of years afterwards. He remembers Capt Harris and Prince (Purser/Chief Steward. He has a couple of anecdotes concerning the incident, if of interest, also amendments (few and slight) to the article in "Sea Breeze".
Regards
Susan


----------



## C900305732 (May 27, 2013)

CLAN ALPINE 1960.
bmcorr,
You are looking for a member of the crew of the Clan Alpine, that was washed
inland in Bangladesh.
I am one of those,carpenter of the said vessel.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

C900305732,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. If he does not respond to you here try sending him a PM - Private Message - via the site messaging system. He was on site on the 24th May so not too long ago.

Hawkey01


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Some stuff here:
http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page1348.html
Chris


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

bmcorr said:


> Dear all, I am writing a book about the ship breaking industry in Bangladesh. The story of the SS Clan Alpine, a merhcant ship washed inland by a tropical cyclone during a stop over in the Bengali port of Chittagong in 1960 is the starting point of Bangladesh's ship breaking industry. Even though I have a good deal of second hand info regarding the Clan Alpine's final days I would very much like to be able to talk to a memeber of its crew so I can include a first hand account of events. As such I wonder if anybody out there would be able to put me in touch with one of the ships crew members (listed below)
> 
> Master F.Harris
> Chief Officer R.J. Bews
> ...


2nd.Engineer A.S. Lawson passed away a few year ago. Lived in Huntly.Aberdeenshire


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Geoffrey Morris said:


> I came across this query because I've long been trying to get in touch with A C M Crichton, who is mentioned here as a cadet on the SS Clan Alpine. We were at prep school (he lived in London), but when he went on to the Royal Nautical College, Pangbourne, and later joined the Clan Line, I lost touch; and I've failed to get anywhere by writing to the Clan Line and Pangbourne College. Maybe Alastair is no longer alive, as he'd be about my age (70). I'm intrigued by the story of the Clan Alpine, and would love to know more.


I sailed with an Alistair Crichton on "Corbeach" in 1964. He was doing a few fill-in trips while awaiting the next intake of trainee pilots in the Fleet Air Arm. I think he lived in Sloane Square in London, and recall him telling me that Ted Dexter was a neighbour of his. He himself had played cricket for (I think) Surrey Colts. When we signed off he wanted me to spend a few days in London at his place, but I declined. Like yourself, have never found any trace of him since. Does it sound like the same chap?

Brian


----------



## Herbert1954 (Jul 18, 2019)

*Book*

Hi I know it's been a while since you posted this appeal for crew on the Clan Alpine , We believe you did speak to my father in law , 3rd officer on board at the time - J S Morris . We were just wandering whether or not you managed to get published if so could you inform us as to the title of the book and publishers please as We would like a copy .
Many thanks 
D R Herbert 
Please reply to [email protected].


----------

